# Gallia poenitens



## carolmoraiss

Hi,

Does anyone know what "Christo ejusque sacratissimo Cordi Gallia poenitens et grata et devota." mean?

Thanks!​


----------



## wandle

For an accurate translation, we need some more information, please.

What is the context (the surrounding Latin text) of this phrase? In what situation does it occur?


----------



## carolmoraiss

It's inscribed in the *Sacré-Cœur Basilica*, wandle...


----------



## wtrmute

"To Christ and his Most Sacred Heart, Gallia [France] is penitent and grateful and devoted".

This seems to be some sort of motto of a French religious society?  Probably a Sacred Heart Association.

EDIT: Nevermind, it's an inscription in a French Basilica, then.  The translation is still correct, methinks.


----------



## wandle

Following my first post, I could not resist an internet search and found this page on the website of Catholic Tradition. 
 The phrase is the dedication of the basilica of Sacré-Cœur in Paris. The meaning of the Latin is:

_'Penitent France [dedicates this church] in gratitude and devotion to Christ and his most sacred heart.'_


----------



## carolmoraiss

Thanks, wandle and wtrmute!


----------



## fdb

wandle said:


> Following my first post, I could not resist an internet search and found this page on the website of Catholic Tradition.
> The phrase is the dedication of the basilica of Sacré-Cœur in Paris. The meaning of the Latin is:
> 
> _'Penitent France [dedicates this church] in gratitude and devotion to Christ and his most sacred heart.'_



The idea being that the French nation built the basilica (and paid for it by public subscription) as an act of penitence for the sins it had committed during the Commune.


----------

